# LittleBigPlanet Karting is Real, Confirmed by Sony



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*LittleBigPlanet Karting is Real, Confirmed by Sony*










If you’ve been following the recent rumors regarding _LittleBigPlanet Karting _with bated breath, we’ve got some good news for you, as Sony has just confirmed that the kart racer is in fact real and currently under development.

The confirmation was made via a post on Sony’s official PlayStation Twitter account, which says:_Update: We can confirm that LittleBigPlanet Karting is in fact in development and we look forward to sharing more on the game soon!_​Earlier this week, an ad featuring a number of screens teasing the game slipped through the cracks and made it onto the web before Sony’s official announcement. Considering the company’s track record with keeping secrets, this shouldn’t come as much of a surprise.

It looks like Sackboy is quickly becoming the Mario of the PlayStation brand, as the cute little creating is now appearing in both platformers and kart racers. Let’s just hope Sony doesn’t go too overboard and give us some sort of Move-centric “LittleBigPlanet Party.”

Source: PSLS


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

This will make my son happy. :T Although he's currently engrossed in Skylanders.


----------

